# Safe squatting in former Yugoslavia?



## Kae (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm planning a trip to Southeastern Europe, including former Yugoslavian countries such as Bosnia and Herzegovina. Can it be safe to squat abandos there? I'm concerned because I keep hearing about left-over still active landmines.


----------



## Mankini (Jun 26, 2016)

Find my Bro Arnes Omercevic on facebook. Hes from Croatia.


----------



## forestwitch (Oct 6, 2017)

i think you can find information on areas that potentially have landmines online and you can just try to stick to areas that don't. it's not like every region in former yugoslavian countries is filled up with these things. also, if you use some common sense (like don't touch weird metal things if you don't know what they are), you should be fine i guess.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 6, 2017)

off topic post incoming:

YOU'RE A BADASS.


----------



## Holec89 (Oct 23, 2017)

I really wouldn't risk it, especially in Bosnia. The landmine situation is very real there, with around a quarter of a million still around. Most abandoned buildings there are abandoned for that exact reason. But if you're still looking for legit squats in the Balkans I recomend ROG, it's an old bicycle factor in Ljubljana, Slovenia. It's in the center of downtown, easy to find, and they don't really have much trouble from the police.


----------



## salxtina (Oct 26, 2017)

Yo I just watched the docu Bastards of Utopia which is about anarchos in yugoslavia, maybe you can fnd some of those kids??


----------



## Aleks Milenkovic (Nov 26, 2017)

I am traveling to uninhabited islands with my boat south Croatia to squat, I am currently looking for crew for my sealine 410 statesman


----------

